# Hedgehog sitting?



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

So a friend of mine has asked me to care for her hedgehog while she is away, I haven't said yes but I haven't said no it would be for four months. Her hog is female an two almost three months old, my girl bell is fixed and once its ok nora will be fixed to so Charming and Nash are not fixed because they dont need to be but i make sure there is still no contact with an female I'm worried even with all my precautions breeding could happen while all cages are setup so no escapes happen my male charming has been able to get out once in a while , Nina my friends hog would be in the hedgie room so I'm concerned Charming may get out and into her cage I would just put Nina in my room but Nora and the babies are in there. Should I do it? She really doesn't have anyone else and this trip just came up, is there anything else I can do to prevent breeding even more? Or would it be OK to have Nina in my room ?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

First thing is you will have to quarantine the new hedgehog for at least a month. It should be in a room with no other hedgehogs. I wouldn't put a new hedgehog into the room with a new mother, how old are her babies? I don't remember. The only way to prevent breeding is to ensure both cage are 100% escape proof.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

OK babies are four weeks and three days old, I don't have a room for her to be kept away for the first month the only other option is to keep her in the guest room but I would have to ask my Grandmother to do that. Their in bin setups with lids that have the center cut out with wire mesh.


----------

